# Caution : Innovative Genuis...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok I was laying in my bed, not feeling too well when and idea popped into my head. Here goes nothing...

So you want some crystal clear headlights, but the only place you can find them is at mossyperformance.com and they go for 175 each... so 350 for the pair... thats a lot of money.

So my idea is this... go to E-Bay and find yourself some halo projector headlights. they go for 130 bucks (approx). After purchasing these, put them and your stocks in the oven... peel off the covers and put the clear lens from the halo's onto your stockers. 

This should work, I believe they are the same size... seems the same to me. Then you can put the stock lens on your halo's and sell those bad boys for like 50 bucks to an un-knowing fool like samo.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *un-knowing fool like samo. *


You bastard! I'll kick your ass!

Seriously though... I think this idea has been mentioned before, and I wonder why no one has tried it.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Then you can put the stock lens on your halo's and sell those bad boys for like 50 bucks to an un-knowing fool like samo.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
rofl


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

acutallly.. i already tryed that.. they are about 1/2" too big.. on length wise.. but, if you are inventive.. you can cut off that excess... lol, sorry dude


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *Ok I was laying in my bed, not feeling too well when and idea popped into my head. Here goes nothing.....
> 
> .....This should work, I believe they are the same size... seems the same to me. Then you can put the stock lens on your halo's and sell those bad boys for like 50 bucks to an un-knowing fool like samo. *


hmm thinking of samo while in bed huh. J/k. 
...everybody's been thinking of Samo lately...i think he has reached legendary status.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Caution : Innovative Genuis...*



OmegaManEX said:


> *hmm thinking of samo while in bed huh. J/k.
> ...everybody's been thinking of Samo lately...i think he has reached legendary status.
> 
> *


Dammit DryBoy, you're not who I want thinking of me while in bed... arrgghh.

Perhaps I _have_ reached legendary status... can I have my own folk song? Or maybe a kickass story, like Robin Hood or something?

_Now at your local King County Library..._
The Legend of Samo and the *NOT* Euro Taillights!

Or maybe...
Samo vs. the Psychos of Seattle Pacific University!

Or best of all...
Samo in Bed with Lots of Hot Chicks!

Maybe it can be a trilogy  ...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...I thought the last one was an actual thread....why am I posting here?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Caution : Innovative Genuis...*



> _NOT posted by samo _
> *best of all...
> Samo in Bed with Lots Cheez puffs & Kool-Aid
> 
> *


heres more true to life


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

w3rd... Kool-Aid rocks... especially the green Kool-Aid... Not a big Cheez puffs fan, though

So how about...
Samo in Bed with Kool-Aid and Lots of Hot Chicks

Oooh... I like that...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um, BTW, you can buy the crystal headlights on ebay for less than Mossy's price. Liuspeed is selling a few (link below)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, and Samo, how about kool-aid and Doritos?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hrmmm 1/2 inch too big eh? I'm sure that with some of that chrome reflective tape and some ingenuity you can make it work.

I know liu has it for a good price, but I'm just trying to put him out of business here. (JK lui)

Anyway so now that I know that wont work I have a BETTER idea...

Again I was in bed not feeling too well and an idea popped into my head... 

we should have an official nissan forums jello wrestling tournament. I already drew up the bracket, first round will be:

Samo VS. MYoung
1997 GA16DE VS. SethWas
krylonkoopa VS. andre
holy200sx VS. HKSr20DET
Dryboy gets a Bye...

SO you guys in it or what?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, okay...

Samo in Bed with Kool-Aid, Doritos, and Lots of Hot Chicks

There we go.

And I'm totally going to dominate in the jello-wrestling tourney... no one can survive the SAMO power  !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I could beat all of these guys....I have more posts  :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok ok, dryboy, you bring 500 packets of powdered jello mix. I'll boil 50 gallons of water. Samo, you bring the ice-cube trays and doritos, LOL


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Hmm I guess that leaves me bringing all the hot chicks?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what flavor jello do you guys like? Also post count doesnt matter, I still think that you have no chance at winning this thing, I have lots of experience with jello wrestling my old high school band teacher.... and I always got an A+


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fruit punch is my fav.

BTW, I was in band too, only difference is I was wrestling guys twice my size durring the unattended rehersals. and yes, folding chairs are plentiful in a band room. LOL, we all left with rug burn.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

_I'm_ bringing girls, but I don't share, so you gotta get your own. I can also bring Doritos, but I only have one ice-cube tray. Maybe I'll just bring Ice Cube as my mascot...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Samo, bring all the girls you want but when I WHOMP your ass in the jello fight we'll see who is bringing the girls HOME.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fuck that shit, I was born on the streetz, yo. I gots murda' skillz like whoa, bee-otch.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i can already predict the outcome, Holy200sx ahnialates all with his massive man power.. then he zips off in his super turbo massive mega fast hyper 200sx se... but.. only if were in green or blue jello.. otherwise, i will forfiet


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I have lots of experience with jello wrestling my old high school band teacher.... and I always got an A+

^^^^^^^^
ok somtyhing your not telling us
shoot ill dominate im 5'9 230lbs of pure hairy latino muscle
and i got to yellow belt in takwando when i was 09 so get down and ill bring rum and the speedos


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm small and quick, and I have an ongoing kickboxing match with 1CLNB14's girlfriend, so I'm well-practiced in ASS-KICKING!

You will all fall!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *I have lots of experience with jello wrestling my old high school band teacher.... and I always got an A+
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> ok somtyhing your not telling us
> ...


haha, I got you beat, I'm 6' and 236 of pure italian(ish)  and I made it to purple belt when I was 11.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well I'm 5'6" and weigh 145... I never faught 1clnB14's girlfriend but if I had I'm sure I would kick her ass if Samo can....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I dunno... she's pretty damn evil. She does occational nut shots too...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well i guess if you say she's evil... I'll take your word for it.

(are we post whoring the cosmetics section)


*SODA, EURO-LIGHTS, SODA, EURO-LIGHTS, SODA, EURO-LIGHTS, SODA, EURO-LIGHTS, SODA, EURO-LIGHTS, SODA, EURO-LIGHTS,*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, u whore


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm not a whore!



(p.s. 1 more post)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1789


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1790...I'm so bad


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

geez, people are gonna start to think this is the reason I have so many posts. It's not true I tell ya, I'm usually on topic.

1791, BTW


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

uh oh they were just talking in OT about making ALL general area's not count in post count but they said NAAAA nobody whores the areas like cosmetic mods and members rides... Looks like you proved them wrong.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ssshhhh!dont let the secret out only after the jello wrestling.
and we need a robot dancing competition
and a gangsta walk comp

but ne ways no matter how much you guys say it i will decimate you all with my ass hair!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

This thread made my day. :thumbup:

As for the Jello wrestling. Im in. I got first dibs on wrestling the hot girls.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Does not work!!!!!!!*

Tried it and failed...... The light have very subtle differences on the light housing itself.... They do not line up perfectly.,....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, what he said! LOL! 

Sam, quit whoring up your own section....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Shut the hell up, bitch  !


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

AYe..can somebody send me a link to where to find HALO PROJECTORS? I can't find them on Ebay.com...help me..!!..thanks!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nismo13GTiR said:


> *AYe..can somebody send me a link to where to find HALO PROJECTORS? I can't find them on Ebay.com...help me..!!..thanks! *


hmm ... i cant find them on ebaY either ..?.. they used to be everywhere...

..well anyways here is a link to the company that used to sell them on ebay ::
http://www.matrixracing.com/cgi-bin/ws20/ws20_00275/main/viewitems.cgi?cat_id=GYVA7S8PFM&in_store=&cust_id=98000589143&item_id=9800NFRONTHMLP&cust_cat_index=1&cust_cat=Nissan+Headlamp+Assemblies


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nismo13GTiR said:


> *AYe..can somebody send me a link to where to find HALO PROJECTORS? I can't find them on Ebay.com...help me..!!..thanks! *





that was so off topic geez dont ppl know not to do that


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think they are off ebay because they are gonna make a new version of them (hopefully) to fix the problems with fitment / wiring.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have no fit or wiring issues with mine....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i been having a problem with my halos my right low keeps shorting out and to turn it back on all i did was smack not to hard and it comes on so i gota loose wire in there it just started yesterday


----------

